# 1st gobble is the year



## marshal45

Went to check out one of my spots yesterday for sign. As I'm looking around I hear a gobble. Surprised the heck out of me. I listened more and they kept gobbling their heads off. It was 9 am and they sounded like they were still on the roost. I recorded them for about a minute so that I had it as proof. Last year the first gobble I heard was exactly a year ago. Pretty cool none the less.


----------



## marshal45

Sorry the thread is supposed to say first gobble of the year.


----------



## bobk

They're gobbling pretty steady in southeast Ohio. I've been drinking coffee in the morning and heard them from in the house. Getting excited.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Get too work Bob!!!!! I'll watch your property for you!!!  Couple of my buddies really have them dialed in up here in NW ohio.....theyve been hammering on the roost the last two weeks or so! Hopefully its a good season!


----------



## meats52

They were gobbling behind my house this morning. I think that the owls got them going. I don't know if the owls were fighting or mating but they were sure making a racket.


----------



## SelfTaught

Southern Lorain county birds are goin crazy. My grandpa has been sitting on his back terrace twice in past week and has called in 3 jakes one morning and today he called in cpl toms and with them came 3 jakes again and 6-7 hens! Pretty fun morning on their back terrace Watching the turkeys!


----------



## bobk

Took this picture out the car window when leaving for work.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Bob, when am I coming down for my turkey hunt? I supposed I could bring down your Hog County with me??


----------



## bobk

I've got a couple buds hunting the first few weeks of the season . Second part of the season could work out. You could toss the minerals in the back of a new truck for me and just bring it all at once.  Thanks for the bday card.








Red White and Boom!!


----------



## marshal45

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------

